# Grimeton/SAQ at Christmas



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

For those who have the LW receiving capability of 20 khz and below.

http://www.grimeton.info/pdf/Listening to Grimeton.pdf


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Amazing. Off to Birketts in the Strait to see if they have a VLF receiver !


----------



## EI3HIB (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi folks - first post after lurking on this site for some time - my username should give away that I'm an amateur radio op!

Just thought I would point out that you don't necessarily need a special VLF receiver to hear SAQ - as the same frequency range is used by normal computer soundcards 

So all you have to do is solder a good length of wire to a 3.5mm audio plug and put it in your computers your mic jack.

Then download and run this:
https://sites.google.com/site/sm6lkm/saqrx/

Alternatively you could download Spectrum Lab:
http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html

After starting Spectrum Lab, go to File > Load Settings From.. and click on VLF_Stations.usr. 

There's a red diamond on the display that you can use as the VFO to tune between different frequencies - on my laptop it stretches between 0-24kHz. SAQ transmits on 17.2kHz.

Hope this is of some use.

Cheers,
Dave

(p.s. at the moment I'm doing a quick VLF test with Spectrum Lab using an audio patch cable & 10 metres of speaker wire clipped on to the end with a clothes peg - it works!)


----------



## Paul Marconi Eng (Nov 20, 2013)

*Atalanta and SAQ*

I used my Marconi Atalanta this morning to receive SAQ. The WebSDR in Delft (http://websdr.pa3weg.nl/) is down (fire on a wooden antenna???). The Atalanta worked really well for a first attempt at SAQ, especially as all I have is a long wire aerial of about 120 ft at 25 ft height. Valves 10, software 0.

The PC recording the signals chucks out too much crud and so another time I will use a reel to reel!

Lovely to receive something 'meaningful' way down at that frequency.

Attached is a sample of the call.

Seasons wishes,

Paul M


----------

